# Dillion 550 or Hornady Lock & Load



## kmaultsby (Apr 1, 2008)

Ok I know this has been hashed out many of times but I am almost ready to purchase my first reloader. Doing some research on YOU TUBE and gun forums it down to the Dillion RL 550B or the Hornady Lock-N-Load. Before we get started, this is for the Dillion owners yes I know Dillion has the no BS Warranty but Hornady has the No-Risk Lifetime Warranty also. Now looking at video on You Tube it seem to me that the Dillion would be slower compare to Hornady because one is Auto indexing and the other is manual indexing. Or is because manual indexing is safer to not make mistakes. You would have to take your hand off the handle on the dillion using both right & left hand to load cases on the right and load bullets and index on the left while on the Hornady you just use your left hand to load bullets and cases. I spoke to a couple of USPSA shooters at the ranch and both suggested skip the 550 and get a XL 650 but at $504 ouch. But anyway what am I missing here? I will be mostly reloading 9mm but in the future 40 S&W 45 ACP and maybe some 7.62X39, So tell me why you really like your Dillion or you Hornady. 

Is it the easy of setup?
Is it the easy of changing powder dies?
Is it the easy to change from on calibers to another?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I've not used the Hornady... I have used a few Doillon presses abd have liked them all. I'm sure someone here has used both and can give you a better answer.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

If my understanding is correct, the Lock-N-Load is a single-station press with easily changed, completely pre-set dies. You need to complete one operation on all your cases, switch dies and do the next operation on all the cases, switch dies..._etc._, _etc._, _etc._ You do not have finished, shootable cartridges until all your cases have gone through all the applicable operations, one operation at a time.
The Dillon 550B, however, is "progressive," and completes each cartridge as it passes through the press from station to station. Essentially, each pull of the handle delivers a complete, ready to shoot cartridge. No die changing is required, and you may stop in mid-job and still have shootable cartridges in the output tray.
The Lock-N-Load press is for slow, careful, precision work. The Dillon press is for quickly turning out "wholesale quantities" of good-quality practice cartridges.
Which kind of job do you need to do?


----------



## kmaultsby (Apr 1, 2008)

Steve the lock and load is a progressive unit.


----------



## kmaultsby (Apr 1, 2008)

Oh Steve let me be a little more clear. There is an Lock-N-Load Classic which is what you are talking about. And their is a Lock-N-Load progressive which I am looking at.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Sorry 'bout that...
I don't know anything about the progressive model. I withdraw my comments.


----------



## Hairtrigger (Oct 29, 2007)

To compare like models you would need to look at the 650 and the Hornady. the 550 is not auto indexing. The Hornady will do caliber changes much cheeper.
Hornady is giving away 1000 free bullets with a purchase which adds quite a bit of savings.
some one has done a nice job in typing up a comparison.
http://www.comrace.ca/cmfiles/dillonLeeHornadyComparison.pdf


----------

